# Fast four-man snapper limit



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The man with the boat called me late Tuesday to invite me out Wednesday morning for a bait trip for the shark tournament. Plan was to nab some snapper then get kings and bonita for chum, bait and other bloody needs because he'll be in the shark.

Cool, I'm in.

Me, him, Dylan and The Great hit the water, run west and loaded 7 GOOD snapper and one about 18 inches off public numbers in about an hour. Live cigs produce.

We start trolling a duster for kings and, as it was a little choppy, a Stretch 40 down deep for bonita because they just were not showing themsleves up top.

Trolling east we get our first hit 20-25 minutes in. Bobo. Turn around to drag the same spot and get 2 more bobo -- on the same lure.

Try that again, same spot. My turn on the reel and this thing has some ass to it. Big king? Maybe another double bonita bite,I don't know.

As the crew makes fun of me for taking some time with the fish they finally realize I wasn't kidding about the head shake when a 34-36-inch amberjack pops up next to the boat. Gaff. Ice. Sam has the pictures.

Do it again!!! No more jacks but did get one more bonita.

We called it quits after that even though it was only 11 a.m. Thing was I had the back treble of the Stretch stuck in the palm of my hand.

*caution theres a few F bombs in the video*








HERE A LINK: The imbed won't work for me: http://community.anglertube.com/_Hook-in-my-hand-Redo/video/745095/31348.html

It didn't hurt nearly as bad as one would think and Dr. The Great Sam Roberts did a decent enough job getting it out.My arm hurts worse today from the tetnis shot I had to get than my hand does.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

joe...put your shirt back on, pull you panties up, and get back to fishing


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh come on! Take your piercing like a man! They charge more if you wiggle around... Are you gonna put in a nice little barbell fitting in there now?:moon

So I just know I am going to get made fun of, but I have never heard of this bobo. What kind of fish is that, exactly?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (8/6/2009)*joe...put your shirt back on, pull you panties up, and get back to fishing


HAHAHAHAHH, dude I am rolling after that video. "Why are you counting"


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

*Here are a couple pictures from yesterday I should have taken more but really I just forgot about the camera! That hook pull was crazy, that was my second time doing that! But here is Joez,amberjack! excuse dylan in the picture ha!!!!*



*







*


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh man...We had a blast..If you guys never met Jimmy(JJam) he is the man!..Great trip with great company..Look forward to doing it soon with you guys..And its ok guys Sam stayed at a Holiday Inn express last night..I called that AJ!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dylan, I think you were more freaked out about my hand than I was.

Had a good time, maybe one more trip before the season closes forever.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

oh good times.... i had to do that to my buddy don a couple of years ago during the adsfr. except when i did it, the mono broke on the first pull. oops. needless to say don wasn't excited about setting his hand down for the second pull.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

not sure what was more groce.the hook in the hand or joe z hand that close to sams junk and looking at sams ashy ass scabs on his knees.whats up with that.

pretty cool video.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *BananaTom (8/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/6/2009)*not sure what was more groce.the hook in the hand or joe z hand that close to sams junk and looking at sams ashy ass scabs on his knees.whats up with that.
> ...


calm down poppy it was a joke and sam and joe know im messin with em.you dont have to many years left so stop taking life so serious.i would fish with any of them dudes any day of the week more now than before.



ps.hows that rv holding up.It sink yet?that winebago logo on the front is PIMP


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Tom hes straight i dont get mad at him, he knows us Pier rats can fish. He just pulling out string!


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

man i can't wait to get back there... hope you guys are ready fish with the dirty d!!!!! i'm tired of oklahomo shitty


----------

